# Calling all you detailers



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Hi Guys I'm trying to achieve the best possible wet look as I can for a silver car ? Any suggestions or recommendations of products without breaking the bank ? Thinking along the lines of Dodo juice light fantastic etc.

Regards Basky


----------



## shauny3779 (May 12, 2011)

You can Get some awesome results with synthetic products, Werkstat range is awesome for silvers..


----------



## shauny3779 (May 12, 2011)

Jeffs Acrylic range is awesome for lighter metalic cars mate. here's a mates Porsche i did....


----------



## AlanAMD (May 29, 2011)

Hello Baskey,

Dodo Juice products are great yes, But without having correctional work carried out to get a wet look. You mention not breaking the bank. Have you researched the Poorboys range? On a silver car White Diamond followed by Nattys paste wax will leave a great finish. Both are around £12-£14 each. so you can get them for the price of one Dodo juice pot of wax.

Alan


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I've been trying various things on mine which I've had since 2004. I have fully corrected the paint with my rotary but find that sealants do a great job on silver cars. Autoglym SRP followed by EGP works very well and you can get it locally but I've been using Gtechniq C2 since last October. It gives an amazing glassy shine on silver (or any colour). Very easy to use and their P1 polish works well by hand and is the perfect base for the C2. I've used various things over the years including expensive stuff like Swissvax etc, but am very happy with the Gtechniq.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Go for Dodo light fantastic wax on silver paintwork used it for years and found it gave a great shine that lasted  used Dodo light prime to clean the paint first,


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

For a wet look you need a high caranuba wax. If you can't afford correction then use AG Super Resin Polish or Poorboys White Diamond as a filler then two coats of any good wax will get you close to what you want.

Sealants are great for deep reflections, but if you want that wet gloss look, it's got to be wax.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Guys for your help and advice [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------

